# Martell to work out with Kobe this offseason



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

From Barrett's blog:



> I asked Martell how often he speaks with Kobe, and he said they talk frequently, and that Kobe has invited him down to work out with him this summer in Los Angeles. Martell said he plans on doing it and is very excited about it.


Some other interesting tidbits, including Kobe giving Martell his autographed shoes from the night he scored 81 against Toronto. Sounds a little creepy until you remember Martell is basically a freshman in college in terms of age.

Anyhow - pretty cool that Martell will be working out with Kobe. Like Barrett says about Bryant, "Say what you want about him, but you can't question his work ethic."

-Pop


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice might make me like kobe better.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Kobe giving Martell his autographed shoes from the night he scored 81 against Toronto.


*Wow*


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That makes me excited..hopefully Kobe can show Martell somethings and he'll come back and some know tricks for next season.

Kobe just earned more respect from me.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Where can we find Barret's blog btw?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As long as they stay away from hotel's in Colorado this can be nothing but a great thing for Martell. I love the fact that this kid wants to pick the brain of players like Kobe, Ray Allen and others.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

As much as I love to dislike Kobe, I have the utmost respect for his abilities. I can't think of anyone I'd rather have Martell working out with. He can learn a lot in regard to scoring, assertiveness, and, if he has to play defense against Kobe, it could definitely help him there as well.

Personally, as long as Martell doesn't become another Kobe (me first, anyone else second), I'm all for this. :clap: 

Gramps...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kinda OT: If anyone wants a Martell avatar with Telfair in it, or a Slideshow of the Blazers lineup..PM me. I got one.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Barrett's Blog

From the blog:


> ...A lot of young players go to NBA veterans for advice, and it appears the 19-year-old Webster has chosen his role models carefully...


I really don't know what to say about that. Maybe it's my Laker hatred, maybe it's my Kobe hatred... how is Kobe a good role model? Because he can score?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> I really don't know what to say about that. Maybe it's my Laker hatred, maybe it's my Kobe hatred... how is Kobe a good role model? Because he can score?


well, right now he probably is the single best player in the game. and this is coming from a guy who really likes LeBron's game. 

I can't think of a better on-court mentor than Bryant. if he did nothing but just spend a summer trying to defend him, it'd probably be better experience than anything he did this season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

theWanker said:


> well, right now he probably is the single best player in the game. and this is coming from a guy who really likes LeBron's game.
> 
> I can't think of a better on-court mentor than Bryant. if he did nothing but just spend a summer trying to defend him, it'd probably be better experience than anything he did this season.


I'd have to agree. This can really do nothing but help Martell, unless, of course, Kobe pulls out the chair.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, I doubt he's going to move in with him, LOL. 

I saw them talk briefly after the game (on TV) and I thought it a little odd how friendly Kobe was to Martell at the time, and I wondered what Kobe said to him. I figured he just congratulated the young guy on playing a pretty good game or his shooting or something. This shed's some light on that.

Martell will probably go down and work out with him for a week or two, at the most. Even if it's just for a few days, it can only improve Martell's game. 

Good for him getting connected with the right guys so he can improve his game. 

And a begrudging thanks to Kobe too, I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> I really don't know what to say about that. Maybe it's my Laker hatred, maybe it's my Kobe hatred... how is Kobe a good role model? Because he can score?


Love him or hate him, he's the best 2 guard in the game at the moment. Good defender, ultra competitive, amazing scorer. This will be a great opportunity for Martell.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I wouldn't get too excited. Remember Outlaw also worked out with Kobe one summer.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oh, Lord, I hope this turns out well. Kobe Bryant is such an egotistical, me-first kind of player that he could easily turn Martell in the wrong direction. Let's hope that Martell is discerning enough to take whatever good advice Kobe can offer, and ignore the negative parts of his game. 

By the way, anyone know how Bryant and Webster got this close in the first place? Bryant must think a lot of Martell to give him his shoes from the 81-point game.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> Barrett's Blog
> 
> From the blog:
> 
> ...


i agree. he may be a very talented player but he's certainly not a team player, doesn't pass the ball, alienates teamates, has major ego issues and generally pisses people off by the way he acts and things he says. and in the meantime is team is none the better for it. possibly worse off because no one ever touches the ball but him. that's not even mentioning the whole affair/rape issue. hmmm...not the best role model i can think of. personally i'd go for someone like lebron, amazing player like kobe is but a great leader, role model and makes his team better in the meantime.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> and in the meantime is team is none the better for it.


yep. Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown, Smush Parker and Luke Walton would easily make the playoffs without Kobe. in fact, he's holding them back!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hype #9 said:


> I wouldn't get too excited. Remember Outlaw also worked out with Kobe one summer.




considering webster is already betetr than outlaw...imma get excited


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

No better person playing the game to learn the game from in IMO. I'm just afraid Kobe is trying brainwash Martell at an early age to sign with the Lakers when his contract is up. It wouldn't be that hard for a snake such as Kobe to lure Martell over to the blinding yellow side.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hype #9 said:


> I wouldn't get too excited. Remember Outlaw also worked out with Kobe one summer.


And look how his career has taken off since.

Sending your young players to learn from Kobe is pretty much equivalent to sending your kids to a sleepover at Neverland. 

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think it's more like Kobe wanting some tips from Martell on how to carry himself off the court. :biggrin:

Edited to add that I think everyone worrying about what bad happens Kobe will impose on Martell is overreacting. If Bryant was putting up the same numbers with Portland, no one would complain about him being a "me-first selfish jerk." 

I hate him as much as the next guy, but you can't deny he's one of the best players of our generation. So if Martell comes back, demands the ball and shoots the lights out - even if he plays a me-first game - more power to him. Just so long as he makes his team better and the Blazers start winning.

Besides, do y'all REALLY think someone as genuinely _nice_ as Martell is going to go down there, get brainwashed and start alienating his teammates and the media?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> Besides, do y'all REALLY think someone as genuinely _nice_ as Martell is going to go down there, get brainwashed and start alienating his teammates and the media?


No. I just think he'll have some trouble sitting on the bench afterwards. 

barfo


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> i agree. he may be a very talented player but he's certainly not a team player, doesn't pass the ball, alienates teamates, has major ego issues and generally pisses people off by the way he acts and things he says. and in the meantime is team is none the better for it. possibly worse off because no one ever touches the ball but him. that's not even mentioning the whole affair/rape issue. hmmm...not the best role model i can think of. personally i'd go for someone like lebron, amazing player like kobe is but a great leader, role model and makes his team better in the meantime.


I'd be inclined to agree for the most part but Martell seems like a more well adjusted kid than to be that quickly "corrupted" by any association with Kobe. I think it's cool they'll work out this summer ... provided it stays for the most part, "business," i.e. on-court stuff.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

With Kobe's popularity with other NBA players he probably has to befriend rookies otherwise he's shooting alone all summer.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

kobes a great player martell will learn alot


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I have concerns. Yes, Martell seems to have his head on straight, but he is still a rookie, right out of high school, and Bryant a superstar. I would not be upset if he learns some of Bryant's on the court, but for the rest.... leaving aside the off court issues, I can't even call Kobe Bryant a "me first" player. Saying "me first" at least acknowledges there are some other people there. I am not sure Bryant is even aware of other people; hell, if you can't see Shaq, who can you see? I see Bryant as the NBA's Barry Bonds. No, I am not talking about performance enhancing drugs; so far as I know Bryant is clean on that issue at least. What I mean is that Bonds thinks it's a good game if he hits 2 home runs and the Giants lose. Bryant is fine scoring 50 points in a loss. I'd rather have Martell work with Michael Jordan, or with current players like Ray Allen, LeBron James, Dwyane Wade,

But hope for the best. Maybe Martell will learn how to work the refs for 15 free throws a game. That's another 12 or so points right there and god knows the Blazers need scoring.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Tip for Martel....don't leave your girlfriend alone with Kobe.

As for not *****ing if Bryant was putting up those numbers on the Blazers, I disagree. IMO, Kobe's brand of me-only hoops is just pathetic. If I had to watch that selfish crap for every Blazers game, I'd find a different pastime.

Go Blazers


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think it's a good idea for Martell to contact and try to work with the best players. Hopefully he'll be wise enough to take from them their positive aspects and not their negative ones.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Oh, Lord, I hope this turns out well. Kobe Bryant is such an egotistical, me-first kind of player that he could easily turn Martell in the wrong direction.


Why? Because he scores a lot? In case you missed it, the rest of the Lakers basically suck. Kobe has personally carried them to the playoffs. He is smart enough to know that he needs to score...a lot...for his team to win. 

This can be nothing but good for Martell.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

CatchNRelease said:


> If I had to watch that selfish crap for every Blazers game, I'd find a different pastime.


The exact opposite is true. Portland needs defined roles and someone else to become 'the guy' so that Randolph can become the second option that he was always meant to be. 

How fans can whine and complain about not having an all-star type player and then question the me-first methods of said player is ridiculous. Stars can't be stars without a little selfish blood running through their system.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

```
How fans can whine and complain about not having an all-star type player and then question the me-first methods of said player is ridiculous. Stars can't be stars without a little selfish blood running through their system.
```
True to a degree. We got frustrated at times by Wallace being too unselfish and not demanding the ball. The early 90's Blazers sometimes did the same. 

But the greatest players make those around them better. Compare Kobe Bryant to another Laker, Magic Johnson. 
Does Bryant make his teammates better? Yes, the team has a better record, but are they better for playing with him in the way that Magic, MJ et al made those around them better?

At the All Star game, the players, the NBA all stars, were asked who in the NBA they considered most talented. The #1 answer as Kobe Bryant. When asked who they would most like as a teammate he came in last. (The top picks were Shaq, Steve Nash and Kevin Garnett.)


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kobe Bryant is an *** hole, a liar, and a philanderer. I have no respect for him as a human being off the court. BUT he is also an amazing basketball player who could teach Martell a LOT about playing the 2-guard position in the NBA. I just hope ball-hogging isn't one of the things Kobe plans to teach Martell.

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> ```
> At the All Star game, the players, the NBA all stars, were asked who in the NBA they considered most talented. The #1 answer as Kobe Bryant. When asked who they would most like as a teammate he came in last. (The top picks were Shaq, Steve Nash and Kevin Garnett.)[/QUOTE]
> 
> If you told me Martell Webster was going to work out with a future HOFer this offseason, and then asked whether I think an extremely unselfish player or an extremely selfish player would have a more positive effect on him, I'd honestly say the selfish player.  Martell's one weakness this season was his tenacity going to the basket.  Early in the season, he'd perform a few obligatory jab steps before pulling up for the jumper.  Now he's starting to realize the all-around benefits of driving and scoring on layups and from the free throw line.
> ...


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Samuel said:


> The exact opposite is true. Portland needs defined roles and someone else to become 'the guy' so that Randolph can become the second option that he was always meant to be.
> 
> How fans can whine and complain about not having an all-star type player and then question the me-first methods of said player is ridiculous. Stars can't be stars without a little selfish blood running through their system.


Because there is a fine line between being confident and being arrogant. And I don't know many people who think Kobe hasn't crossed that line quite a few times. I'd rather have KG or LeBron or even AK who at least ACT a little more towards the confident but humble line.

If Kobe agrees to say absolutely nothing to Martell except basketball mechanics, then I think it's okay. Otherwise, I'd rather Martell worked out in the summer with a pack of wild rhinos rather than some Laker baby.

I'd like to remind many people that Kobe has a talent not many can match - he plays in LA. That guarantees his holiness his fair shair of calls. I have a hard time seeing him teach Martell that ...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> I'd like to remind many people that Kobe has a talent not many can match - he plays in LA. That guarantees his holiness his fair shair of calls. I have a hard time seeing him teach Martell that ...


Or he's like, really good. Have you thought of that?

Let me guess: you didnt like MJ either.

I hate the Lakers as much as the next guy, but I'm able to recognize a great player when I see one.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> If you told me Martell Webster was going to work out with a future HOFer this offseason, and then asked whether I think an extremely unselfish player or an extremely selfish player would have a more positive effect on him, I'd honestly say the selfish player. Martell's one weakness this season was his tenacity going to the basket. Early in the season, he'd perform a few obligatory jab steps before pulling up for the jumper. Now he's starting to realize the all-around benefits of driving and scoring on layups and from the free throw line.


From what I read Nate wouldn't let Webster go for the basket because he didn't think he'd get the respect from the refs which means no calls so he told Martel to just sit outside for shots. I wish I had a link but I remember a Nate quote about this. He must have loosen up on the reins some.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> I'm just afraid Kobe is trying brainwash Martell at an early age to sign with the Lakers when his contract is up. It wouldn't be that hard for a snake such as Kobe to lure Martell over to the blinding yellow side.


 :eek8: 



yakbladder said:


> I'd like to remind many people that Kobe has a talent not many can match - he plays in LA. That guarantees his holiness his fair shair of calls. I have a hard time seeing him teach Martell that ...


See quote above. 



TP3 said:


> With Kobe's popularity with other NBA players he probably has to befriend rookies otherwise he's shooting alone all summer.


 :laugh:

Maybe Martell will work some voodoo and lure Kobe here instead. With our young core, he'd feel like a god (not that he already doesn't). He'd love that.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> As much as I love to dislike Kobe, I have the utmost respect for his abilities. I can't think of anyone I'd rather have Martell working out with. He can learn a lot in regard to scoring, assertiveness, and, if he has to play defense against Kobe, it could definitely help him there as well.
> 
> Personally, as long as Martell doesn't become another Kobe (me first, anyone else second), I'm all for this. :clap:
> 
> Gramps...


Two names come to mind... Michael Jordan and Joe Dumars.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not worried about Kobe's "lesser" traits rubbing off on Martel. Martel is a good kid. Kobe's experience and work ethic will rub off on Martel. Nothing more.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> :eek8:
> 
> 
> See quote above.
> ...


That would be awesome it could happen.Martell should ask him hey why don't u become a blazer a jarret jack says that to chris bosh so automatically make the playoffs.And have a lineup of
telfair,jack
Kobe,Webster
morrison,outlaw
bosh,kryapha
pryz,skinner,theo,ha
woud be be the best lineup.
Problem kobe is a ball hog but he might be able to change to give webster a good rolemodel.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Samuel said:


> If you told me Martell Webster was going to work out with a future HOFer this offseason, and then asked whether I think an extremely unselfish player or an extremely selfish player would have a more positive effect on him, I'd honestly say the selfish player. Martell's one weakness this season was his tenacity going to the basket. Early in the season, he'd perform a few obligatory jab steps before pulling up for the jumper. Now he's starting to realize the all-around benefits of driving and scoring on layups and from the free throw line.
> 
> I have my reservations about how beneficial Kobe was to the Lakeshow during the Shaq era, but I know this for a fact: Besides Kobe, the current Laker team is awful. There's probably no player in the league that could make the rest of _that_ team look as good as they do now.
> 
> ...


I would want kg as me teammate because shaq is old and steve nash is a pg that can pass where u can find another but great pfs are hard to find.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

Samuel said:


> The exact opposite is true. Portland needs defined roles and someone else to become 'the guy' so that Randolph can become the second option that he was always meant to be.
> 
> How fans can whine and complain about not having an all-star type player and then question the me-first methods of said player is ridiculous. Stars can't be stars without a little selfish blood running through their system.


Yeah, but I don't like the defined roles that would result from bring in Kobe. The roles would be,Vik...you stand over there, Sabatian, you pass me the ball, Zach, get ready to rebound, Joel...stay out of my way. The rest of the players' role is to be a scapegoat when Kobe looses.

There IS no second option on Kobe's team. Zach would stand around and watch, just like the rest of the Lakers do now. 

Second, I don't whine or complain about not having an AS player.

I wasn't a big MJ fan early in his career, when he played much like Kobe does now. I became an MJ fan when he learned to involve is teammates, and pick his spots to win games.

Kobe on the Blazers would ruin the team for me. You entitled to your opinion, but you won't be changing mine where you're talking about Kobe.

Lest you forget, the reason the rest of the Lakers suck is because Kobe ran off the big guy that was stealing some of his shots, and much of his limelight.

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Kobe on the Blazers would ruin the team for me. You entitled to your opinion, but you won't be changing mine where you're talking about Kobe.


They're the worst team in the league. With Kobe they'd probably make a run at the playoffs.



> Lest you forget, the reason the rest of the Lakers suck is because Kobe ran off the big guy that was stealing some of his shots, and much of his limelight.


Also, Karl Malone, Gary Payton, Robert Horry, Derek Fisher, Samaki Walker, and Rick Fox don't play for them anymore. These were the guys who played their parts pretty well.

In their places, they've filled in guys who are mediocre at best. Parker, Mihm, Odom and Brown are all just 'okay'. The Blazers + Kobe would be arguably better than the Lakers + Kobe.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Or he's like, really good. Have you thought of that?
> 
> Let me guess: you didnt like MJ either.
> 
> I hate the Lakers as much as the next guy, but I'm able to recognize a great player when I see one.


I never said he wasn't good. Please don't put words into my mouth. I just said he gets the benefits of many a call, partially because he is a Laker in la-la land.

I liked MJ as a player and from his public persona. From a non-professional, personal observation, I don't see Kobe as having the same attitude publicly or personally, that MJ did.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

It cant possibly hurt his game...I mean he and Kobe play the same position almost the same siz and have the same jersey number. I know Outlaw worked out with Kobe last summer, any word on him joining Martell in LA this summer?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

BealzeeBob said:


> Lest you forget, the reason the rest of the Lakers suck is because Kobe ran off the big guy that was stealing some of his shots, and much of his limelight.



I'm amazed that anyone still believes this. It is obvious that the reason Shaq isn't a Laker is because the owner didn't want to pay him a new max contract (which keep in mind, is absurdly high because Shaq's original contract was before the cba capped them), which Shaq stated outright is all he would accept. He since has been traded to Miami where he signed a less then max contract (for him, which is still in the neighborhood of 20mil/year). Many people (myself included) still think that was too much. Economics were a bigger factor in that trade then Kobe.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> I'm amazed that anyone still believes this. It is obvious that the reason Shaq isn't a Laker is because the owner didn't want to pay him a new max contract (which keep in mind, is absurdly high because Shaq's original contract was before the cba capped them), which Shaq stated outright is all he would accept. He since has been traded to Miami where he signed a less then max contract (for him, which is still in the neighborhood of 20mil/year). Many people (myself included) still think that was too much. Economics were a bigger factor in that trade then Kobe.


I don't recall ever reading that...which is possible, since I don't keep up with the Lakers or the Heat.

OTOH, I never heard Kobe say that he wanted Shaq to stay. And I definately never heard him say anything like, "Dr. Buss, I'm here to win titles, why are you trading the best player on the team?", or "Pay him or trade me, too."

I still think there is the very real possibility that he wanted Shaq gone, so he could lead the team to glory without the "most dominate big man in the L." But, he won't, unless he gets some help.

Kobe's all about Kobe. Hell of a player, but only in it for himself.

Go Blazers


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Samuel said:


> If you told me Martell Webster was going to work out with a future HOFer this offseason, and then asked whether I think an extremely unselfish player or an extremely selfish player would have a more positive effect on him, I'd honestly say the selfish player. Martell's one weakness this season was his tenacity going to the basket.


Basically took the words off my keyboard. If Nate told him not to drive, he should probably reconsider, because that leaves martell as an athletic Kyle Korver instead of developing into a true all around scoring threat.


----------

